

World’s Total Computational Power = One Human - mstachowiak
http://www.mikestachowiak.com/post/3237249269/worlds-total-computational-power-one-human

======
cjbprime
> Equally intriguing, the total world-wide storage capacity is roughly the
> same as a single adult human’s DNA.

No.

    
    
      wget ftp://ftp-trace.ncbi.nih.gov/1000genomes/ftp/technical/reference/human_g1k_v37.fasta.gz
      ...
      ==> RETR human_g1k_v37.fasta.gz ... done.
      Length: 892331003 (851M)
                         ^^^^

~~~
ehsanu1
Perhaps this alludes to all copies of DNA in a human body, which is much
larger than 851MB.

~~~
cjbprime
> Perhaps this alludes to all copies of DNA in a human body, which is much
> larger than 851MB.

I think you're being overly generous -- the OP clearly says "human DNA", and
that fits the context of the rest of the post, which is talking about a single
human. DNA that isn't human isn't human DNA.

The remarkable thing about DNA is that even though we have brain cells and
nerve cells and liver cells and so on, they all have exactly the same DNA
inside their cells, so there's no extra information there either.

------
christiangenco
And so it begins (or continues, rather): you've got 45 years to come to terms
with your laptop being smarter than you are.

------
its_so_on
Hey, you found me.

